# Do I have to wean?



## tadpoly (May 23, 2010)

We have a black Angus heifer with a 7 week old calf. Both are doing fine. My question is, do I HAVE to wean the calf, or will she eventually wean herself, (or will mama wean her)? I plan to keep both of them until they are old, and don't care about what's most economical. Thanks...


----------



## Beekissed (May 24, 2010)

You don't have to wean and the cow should wean her own calf in time.  Some folks feel that this takes too much nutrition from the cow if she has been bred back but the calves start on grass and don't really depend on nor need a lot of milk as they grow older. 

I've always felt that following nature's guide is the best and most healthy for all animals....I won't be weaning any animals here.


----------



## tadpoly (May 24, 2010)

Thank you so much, that's what I was kinda hoping to hear. I think everybody will be happier just letting nature take it's course. Mama has plenty of nutrition, and I'm not going to breed her until the baby stops nursing on her own. This isn't exactly a "for profit" venture here.....


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 24, 2010)

In my experience, they won't wean themselves.  I prefer to wean so I know the almost-full-grown baby won't be nursing on a very preggo and about to birth momma.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (May 24, 2010)

*Yes* she has to be weaned.  Chances are (and high chances at that) that the first-calf heifer won't wean the calf herself.  She won't have the experience to wean the calf, for one. The best time to pull the calf off is one of two indicators: 1) ideal age to wean the calf, which would be at around 6 months of age; or 2) if the calf is pulling the first-calf heifer down in terms of weight and condition.  If the heifer is losing condition or is thinner than she should be, the calf must be either weaned (best time is 3 to 4 months of age, at the earliest), or creep-fed with grain, or both.


----------



## Beekissed (May 24, 2010)

tadpoly said:
			
		

> Thank you so much, that's what I was kinda hoping to hear. I think everybody will be happier just letting nature take it's course. Mama has plenty of nutrition, and I'm not going to breed her until the baby stops nursing on her own. This isn't exactly a "for profit" venture here.....


My grandpa always raised Angus cattle and he never actively weaned his calves.  His girls were huge and healthy and I always laughed to see calves almost as big as the mother still taking a nip now and again.  I never saw his cows decondition over this practice and he always had slammin' huge calves as a result of the extra milk as they grew.  

I guess cows used to be a lot hardier than what they breed now?


----------



## jhm47 (May 25, 2010)

There are some cattle that will naturally wean their calves, but in my experience, the safest is to wean them at around 6 - 9 months.  This will allow the cow to regain her strength.  It takes a lot out of a cow to be supplying a very significant source of energy and protein to a calf that no longer needs it.  This is partly why dairy cows "burn out" so quickly.  Granted, an Angus cow will not come close to supplying the amount of milk that a dairy cow would, but still it has to be a strain on her system.  Do them both a favor and wean them.


----------



## tadpoly (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the info, everyone! I'll keep a close eye on mama's condition.


----------



## Beekissed (May 27, 2010)

That is what I normally do also, tadpoly.  Just try something and see what comes of it and learn from the results. 

 It would be great if you took some pics of the two now and a few more as time progresses so you could see if nonweaning is beneficial, detrimental or has no effect whatsoever on your cows.  Keep us updated?


----------

